# Design questions - CO2 system, nano tank



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi ya'll,

I am looking to put together a CO2 system for my nano tank. Very cheap parts, I don't really care. I plan on upgrading later.

I am looking to use a 20oz paintball CO2 cannister connecting to a single stage fill station like my attachment or this: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ASA-Paintball-CO2-Adapter-Fill-Station-Remote-On-Off-/370850502347?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56586996cb#ht_2104wt_1141

From here I plan to output the regulator to a simple needle valve (shown in attached pic). The one I bought is 1/8" male (connects to the regulator) to 1/4" male (the output of the valve). What part do I need to connect the output of the valve to a PVC tube? I assume some kind of adapter that goes from 1/4" female to a connector that the PVC fits onto... what is that connector called? I plan on getting something through swagelok but I need to know the input/output type.

What is the most typical PVC used? 4/6mm id/od? I currently have a JBJ bubble counter and diffuser on my other tank, is 4/6mm PVC the most common size?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Just so you know, Your using an ASA Adapter for just On/Off operations. Your forcing out about 850psi of pressure into what looks like a Watts A-41 needle valve designed for about 400psi of operation, do the math it won't work like you imagine and you will get a headache from leaks/needle valve floating/daily adjustments.


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

So you think I should buy a proper metering valve, eh? Any recommendations?

Lets say I change out the valve, do you know the answers to my other questions?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

There's no point in buying a better valve since a better valve that's rated for 3500+psi is going to cost you around 50 bucks alone.
as for connecting to a jbj bubble counter you would just need a 1/4 to 1/8" the tubing I believe is 1/4" ID


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

What if I found one on ebay for $20 including shipping? In the end as long as you have control over the flow you're good, right...?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I wish it was that simple, those asa adapters especially those cheapo ones on ebay are not really built that well. I don't know what it is but those orings wear out fast, which cause leaks therefore cause inconsistent bubble rate. Trust me on this, I have built over 20+ paintball co2 when it works it's awesome when it leaks you want to throw it at your neighbours car!


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

What kind of cheap regulator would you recommend in its place? I really don't want to put a lot of money into this and I don't want it to be super bulky.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

whats your total budget?


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

As cheap as possible. My wife gives me so much shit about how much I spend on this hobby. I don't want to give her ammo.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

since you didn't provide an actual number then you should just stick with your original plan of using asa on/off and needle valve. Some things in this hobby you can go cheap and get great results but when dealing with presurrized gases well that's up to you.


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

what is the next step up from an asa on/off? I don't mind putting in a _little_ money if it means that I won't be replacing it or throwing it at my neighbour right away...

I have a dual stage matheson regulator for my 30G but I don't want to go that extreme. Its far too large/fancy for my requirements on my nano...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

you answered your own question, the next step for paintball co2 is a full fledge co2 regulator with a co2 to paintball adapter. Something like this










It's actually very small and compact the tank beside it is a 2gallon fluval spec










At the end of my video is the paintball co2 in action


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

what kind of regulator are you using on that 2G? Single/Dual stage?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

it's single stage with a bleed hole so I will never get end of tank dump. however these regulators has long since be discontinued so don't bother looking for them.


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

coldmantis said:


> you answered your own question, the next step for paintball co2 is a full fledge co2 regulator with a co2 to paintball adapter. Something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful setup! I feel like setting one up after seeing your video


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

@gtareef

Always a pleasure to inspire someone

@futurezach

I personally have never used this but you can give it a try and maybe do a review after here? 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-PAINTBALL-CO2-COMPRESS-AIR-REGULATOR-0-150PSI-/170848753794?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item27c7611882&_uhb=1

From the looks of the picture it looks like it screws into your paintball co2 tank and then you screw on an ASA on/off adapter. I don't know how well it will regulate the co2 pressure but at least with this in the middle the co2 is actually regulated.


----------

